
Why I Left Google to Join Grab - partingshots
https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/why-i-left-google-to-join-grab-86dfffc0be84
======
partingshots
This post is from 2018, but I thought it was still meaningful to the current
ongoing conversations around Google today.

